# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Đặt phòng giá rẻ tại khu nghỉ dưỡng Hải Tiến Resort

## haitienresort

*HẢI TIẾN RESORT- THANH HÓA*
*ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT*
Khu nghỉ dưỡng *Hải Tiến Resort* thiết kế các phòng theo kiểu không gian mở yên bình và hiền hòa, một điển hình mới cho sự giao thoa giữa đất trời, thiên nhiên và con người.
Dịch vụ

Dịch vụ du lịchBãi biển riêngMassageThể thao dưới nước.Đốt lửa trại
Trang thiết bị
Quán barNhà hàngInternet



THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT
Khu nghỉ dưỡng Hải Tiến Resort có 57 phòng khách sạn Sao Biển và 22 phòng biệt thự được thiết kết theo lối không gian mở yên bình,... Các phòng nghỉ được trang bị đầy đủ, tiện nghi, có điều hòa không khí và có phòng tắm rộng rãi được trang bị bình tắm nóng lạnh. Đặc biệt, tất cả các phòng cạnh biển đều được thiết kế hướng ra biển để Quý khách có thể ngồi tận hưởng những làn gió mát thổi vào từ biển khơi, ngắm những con sóng đang nhẹ nhàng vỗ vào bờ cát trắng. Tiếng sóng rì rào của biển tạo cho Quý khách một cảm giác thư thái, một cảm giác gần gũi như đang hòa mình với thiên nhiên.
Nhà hàng được xây dựng hài hòa nằm tại trung tâm của khu Resort,  nhà hàng là khu ăn uống có sức chứa lên đến hàng trăm khách, phòng hội thảo với sức chứa 80 người, 1 bar, 1 massage, karaoke…
Ngoài ra, tại biển Hải Tiến chúng tôi có tổ chức chương trình đốt lửa trại- giao lưu văn nghệ với chi phí từ 1.500.000 đến 3.500.000 đồng ( áp dụng cho đoàn dưới 50 khách ).



*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ :*
*Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hải Tiến.*
Địa chỉ: Xã Hoằng Tiến- Xã Hoằng Hải- Huyện Hoằng Hóa, Tỉnh Thanh Hóa.
Điện thoại:0373.505.288- 037.8844.234.
*Văn phòng tại Hà Nội:Số 14 Ngõ 22 Văn Cao, Liễu Giai, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
Điện thoại: 04.37669958 - Fax : 043.7668957
Website:haitienresort.com.vn
Hotline : *0979.48 58 98 - 0936 98 58 98*
Email :  haitieneuro@gmail.com
* http://www.facebook.com/pages/Resort-Hải-Tiến*

----------

